# First DNP Cycle Diary



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

*This is my first DNP cycle, so any constructive criticism is welcome*

I'm 17 and 6'1 and 220lbs.

Went from around 265lbs to 220lbs in about 6 months between 2012/13 with just dieting and exercise.

Decided to try DNP after reading and seeing a lot of good things (and some bad)

Will include some before/after pictures soon.

I'm not taking any anything else with it apart from Forceval (taken an hour after a meal) ,Promax Diet protein shakes and occasionally Orlistat.

Thinking of starting on 250mg/ed for the first 3 days (as soon as I wake up), then 500mg/ed for 2 weeks (one as soon as I wake up and one before I fall asleep) depending on how I feel.

Day 1

Took the capsule at 8:00am with a protein shake. No/little discomfort and sweating. Ate chicken breast and rice with an orlistat. Went to the gym after for some cardio and light weights. Did 20 minutes cardio before getting a stitch probably because of the meal I had just eaten before (used to be able to go for an hour..) Slept fine at 11pm.

Day 2

Again took the capsule at 8:00am with a protein shake. Outiside it was 30 degrees and extremely humid. Sweating like crazy now, lethargy creeping up. Ate chicken breast, rice, salad and wholemeal bread with an orlistat. Spent pretty much the entire day in a towel because I took about 5/6 COLD showers to cool me down. Couldn't sleep until 8:30am, but took another capsule just before I was able to fall asleep.

Day 3

Woke up at around 3 o'clock because of the discomforts of the previous nights. Went out to the park with friends. Sweating much less as the weather was cooler, apart from when I got on buses (in hot weather they turn into ovens). Got home around 7pm and had some rice with a some wholemeal bread. Anticipating a restless night, I took Zopiclone at 10:30pm before falling asleep at 11.

Day 4

Sleep was unfulfilling, so instead of usual 8 hours, I slept 13 hours. Woke myself up at 8 to take a capsule. Lethargy properly kicking in today. Quickly took a shower and dragged myself to the gym. Did 30 minutes cardio and some swimming before coming home. Snacked on fruit and veg before eating a smaller portion of my usual meal. Drank a protein shake with a second capsule at 8pm. By 11 started getting really hot and sweaty, so had a freezing cold shower and then fell asleep in my towel around 12.

*Note:*

Whenever I get a bit hungry or light-headed, my fridge is always stacked with fruit so I always try to eat low-sugar fruits. I am also drinking about 2-3 liters of water a day.

Helpful tip: Stick a 2 litre bottle of water in the freezer when you go to sleep so you have ice cold water for the next day.

Calories are restricted to ~1500.


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> *This is my first DNP cycle, so any constructive criticism is welcome*
> 
> I'm 17 and 6'11 and 220lbs.
> 
> ...


500mg ED for two weeks seems too much for a first cycle, especially if the caps/pills are properly dosed. Where did you get them from?

Go for 6 days at 250mg ED, and if you can handle it maybe increase to 375mg, but 500 seems a lot.


----------



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

jaime101 said:


> 500mg ED for two weeks seems too much for a first cycle, especially if the caps/pills are properly dosed. Where did you get them from?
> 
> Go for 6 days at 250mg ED, and if you can handle it maybe increase to 375mg, but 500 seems a lot.


I don't think I can say the website I got it from but it's got a high reputation and the reviews from other buyers were that the caps were properly dosed and worked very well. I don't think I can half a capsule without messing it up. I'm going to try 500mg today and see how I feel. If I can't handle it, I'll go back to 250mg/ed. The DNP is also powder, not crystal.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you're allowed to say the brand, not the source  .


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> I don't think I can say the website I got it from but it's got a high reputation and the reviews from other buyers were that the caps were properly dosed and worked very well. I don't think I can half a capsule without messing it up. I'm going to try 500mg today and see how I feel. If I can't handle it, I'll go back to 250mg/ed. The DNP is also powder, not crystal.


As Celica said, you're allowed to say the brand name, just not where you got it from.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Theres alot of crap DNP out there.

Problem is someone new to dnp who has been taking underdosed 250mg's at 500 to 750 mg aday, then get get hold of some correctly dosed dnp, could find themselves in trouble...


----------



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

Celica said:


> I think you're allowed to say the brand, not the source  .





jaime101 said:


> As Celica said, you're allowed to say the brand name, just not where you got it from.


I don't know the brand, it wasn't stated, but I sent a message asking. It's in green and white capsules.



adam28 said:


> Theres alot of crap DNP out there.
> 
> Problem is someone new to dnp who has been taking underdosed 250mg's at 500 to 750 mg aday, then get get hold of some correctly dosed dnp, could find themselves in trouble...


If I ever do DNP again, I'll always start from the lowest dosage and gradually increase


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I speak for many people when I say, we'll be anxiously waiting for the brand name  .


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> I don't know the brand, it wasn't stated, but I sent a message asking. It's in green and white capsules.
> 
> If I ever do DNP again, I'll always start from the lowest dosage and gradually increase


Yeah mate, thats a wise decision.

Im on some underdosed crap at the min. I would normally never dream of taking 500mg's,but thats what im doing....


----------



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

Celica said:


> I think I speak for many people when I say, we'll be anxiously waiting for the brand name  .


Does the dosage depend on the brand?


----------



## jaime101 (Mar 29, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> Does the dosage depend on the brand?


Not usually, but some people on here have complained that a certain brand ( HP - green and white capsules ) has been under dosed recently. Which is why you may think you're taking 500mg but some say it's even as low as 50mg in a capsule. It would be best to take 125 or 250mg a day just to gauge how much exactly you feel is in there and how well you're coping.


----------



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

jaime101 said:


> Not usually, but some people on here have complained that a certain brand ( HP - green and white capsules ) has been under dosed recently. Which is why you may think you're taking 500mg but some say it's even as low as 50mg in a capsule. It would be best to take 125 or 250mg a day just to gauge how much exactly you feel is in there and how well you're coping.


Well I took the second cap of the day about 2 hours ago and I'm getting hot flushes and I'm getting a bit sweaty. Hard to distinguish whether it's the DNP or the weather making me sweat

Edit: Now I'm boiling and sweating like crazy


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> Well I took the second cap of the day about 2 hours ago and I'm getting hot flushes and I'm getting a bit sweaty. Hard to distinguish whether it's the DNP or the weather making me sweat
> 
> Edit: Now I'm boiling and sweating like crazy


This is why you and others should have done more research about DNP before you started it. You are on like day 3 and upping your dose... this is the **** that gives DNP a bad name. You arent even using any other supplements to help and nothing for when the lethargy ****s you over the head with a bat.

Just taking 250mg ED you would not reach peak saturation until day 5-7 that is when it will get as bad as its going to get.... So what do you do? Double the dose on day 3!! ****ing genius! It has a 1.5 day half life!!

know you wont peak until into your second week and boy you best hope the caps are under-dosed like mine were or you are in for a hell of a ride.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

your 17 and on DNP? mate when i was 17 i was scared of creatine and BCAA's


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> *This is my first DNP cycle, so any constructive criticism is welcome*
> 
> I'm 17 and 6'11 and 220lbs.


6'11"!? You'd be skin and bone weighing 220lbs at that height!


----------



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

Celica said:


> I think I speak for many people when I say, we'll be anxiously waiting for the brand name  .


Turns out it is HP



funkdocta said:


> This is why you and others should have done more research about DNP before you started it. You are on like day 3 and upping your dose... this is the **** that gives DNP a bad name. You arent even using any other supplements to help and nothing for when the lethargy ****s you over the head with a bat.
> 
> Just taking 250mg ED you would not reach peak saturation until day 5-7 that is when it will get as bad as its going to get.... So what do you do? Double the dose on day 3!! ****ing genius! It has a 1.5 day half life!!
> 
> know you wont peak until into your second week and boy you best hope the caps are under-dosed like mine were or you are in for a hell of a ride.


What part of that is constructive? DNP is given a bad name because of the side effects not because of the people who use it?

I made this thread for help and advice.

'I recommend between 2-6mg/kg-bw per day for crystalline DNP and 4-10mg/kg-bw for powdered DNP. A beginner should always start off at the low end to assess tolerance.'



BigRedSwitch said:


> 6'11"!? You'd be skin and bone weighing 220lbs at that height!


Typo  I meant 6'1


----------



## snamjou20 (Jul 15, 2013)

RS4 said:


> 1500 kcals seems very low at 220lbs on dnp


I find it really hard to eat more without feeling nauseous. This happened before when I lost weight without DNP so I'm trying to push up my intake with fruit and veg.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

RS4 said:


> fruit isnt the best when dieting, i would up your protien and fats not the veg and fruit


Disagree, fruit and fructose is th easiest carb source your body can take whilst on DNP. Starchy carbs cause you to overheat, fructose will refill liver glycogen and reduce fatigue


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Firstly at 17 years old, and your on DNP and Orlistate, sleeping pills...... you seem to be looking for the quick way out.

Get off Orlistat, you wont be eating much carbs on DNP so you will need the fats for fuel. If you carry on with that fat blocker your body will use the protein for fuel and you will loose muscle

Wheres your suppliments, Vit C, Vit e, ALA, Electrolytes etc....... you dont seem to have researched this at all!

Why are you eating rice, wholemeal bread......... no wonder you need showers, eat fruit as your carb source.

Bollox to the low sugar fruit, eat it, get some fructose in you, it will refill the liver glycogen. I ate apples, bananas, melons, strawberries, kiwis whilst on DNP.

2-3 litres, double that, I was doing 5-6 litres.

Your dosing is silly for a first timer.

If you cant sleep get a fan and sleep on top of the duvet.

No offence but you are not the right candidate for DNP, your lack of research and preperation scares me.

1500 cals is too low. I was eating 2300 cals on DNP at 200Lb weight.



> What part of that is constructive? DNP is given a bad name because of the side effects not because of the people who use it?


No, its given a bad name because people like you havent reasearched the side effects and havent taken sensible measures to reduce the risk and control them. The drug is pretty safe when used correctly, its the unprepared / uneducated that tend to have problems / die on DNP. Then the drug is blamed, not the user.............


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

hmmm at 17 years this is dangerous... I bet your mother doesn't know what your up to

Listen to these guys, they know what they're talking about.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Firstly at 17 years old, and your on DNP and Orlistate, sleeping pills...... you seem to be looking for the quick way out.
> 
> Get off Orlistat, you wont be eating much carbs on DNP so you will need the fats for fuel. If you carry on with that fat blocker your body will use the protein for fuel and you will loose muscle
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, man - I have to agree with everything @Madoxx has said. Unless you use DNP properly, with proper research, you're setting yourself up to be a news story.

Way too little water, no vits, absolutely insane dosage (sounds like yours is under-dosed, which is good, as you'd likely be dead by now if you were on well dosed stuff!), and not carrying a low carb diet with less than 100 carbs per day.

Pretty much everyone who knows about DNP uses it because they've done weight loss properly, but can't get any further - people like me. I'd lost the better part of 4 stone before I even thought about DNP, and was killing myself at the gym but losing next to nothing. You sound like you're trying to take a very dangerous shortcut which is going to get you killed.

*Do it properly.* Get on a calorie deficit diet and work out. You will lose weight, and perhaps won't be relying on filling yourself with noxious chemicals.

Sounds rich coming from me, right? Put it this way - if I could lose what I want to (literally down to 9% bf), do you think I'd take DNP?

Here's the answer: No way.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

snamjou20 said:


> Turns out it is HP
> 
> What part of that is constructive? DNP is given a bad name because of the side effects not because of the people who use it?
> 
> ...


You completely missed my point. You (stupidly in my opinion) upped the dose after 3 days! You would not have hit peak until 5-7 days. You have no idea how bad the sides are going to be until you wait for them to peak. You may find it unbearable at just 250mg after 7 days... if you do well now your screwed because your gonna get smashed my even worse sides... now you see my point??

Using DNP is not the problem, using it stupidly is.


----------

